# Vertex Revue



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I would like to have contributed to the Family Watch Friday, but I only picked up this very special watch yesterday...at my dad's 80th birthday get-together in the Isle of Wight.

No, it's not my dad's old watch, but my grandfathers. I was very close to my grandfather; he was an engineer with a rank of Lieut-Commander in the Royal Navy and served on H.M.S. Ajax during the Battle of the River Plate. Later, he served on H.M.S. King George V during the Bismark encouter. He died in the early nineties...sadly, while I was in the US.

I have no idea where this watch has been since he died...but my dad suddenly remembered he had it and wondered if I wanted it  . My dad's getting on a bit..being 80 yesterday, his memory is not what it used to be, but he did remember I had an interest in watches 

Well here is my granddad's Vertex Revue which was presented to him on his retirement in 1968. After leaving the RN in the late forties, he joined one of the boiler makers for the Royal Navy...John Brown Boilers Ltd....in the early 1960's, this merged with the American firm Foster Wheeler who are still around today. For a short while, the division he worked in was known as "Foster Wheeler John Brown Boilers", hence the F.W.J.B.B. on the dedication.

I really don't know much about Vertex and haven't been able to find much on the internet. There are a few Vertex Revues for sale out there and, like the one below, the cases are all solid 9 carat gold...and the cases appear to be Made in England which I find quite surprising. The dial is marked Swiss Made and although the plates say "vertex 350", the stamp under the balance indicates "M.S.R." is the maker of this movement. _Does anyone know what M.S.R. stands for?_ The stamp is the same one shown here. _Does anyone have any information on the Vertex company?_

Its a pretty thin watch, measuring only 8mm thick. Diameter is 35mm including crown...so not for Toshi.

My grandfather's name was Arthur...but we all knew him as "Deedo" (thats for another story).


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Great story Paul and a very worthy latecomer in the FWF spirit! 

I'm not familiar with Vertex I'm afraid but it's certainly an attractive watch - lovely looking movement too, and apparently in great condition.

For me there's something about an old watch which maintains a real connection with its one-time owner, I think it's because you know it saw pretty much everything that person did for the time they owned it, and also because they're 'living' machines rather than, for example, inanimate jewelery. Of course, that may not work for the children of those among us with several hundred watches ("daddy wore this watch... once... maybe..."!), but you know... it's a nice idea all the same! Thanks for sharing. 

S.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Lovely watch - your grandfather must have appreciated it as it appears to be in super condition :yes:

More importantly, it is great that it has stayed in the family.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It looks great, particularly the dial and hands.

The best thing about it has to be it's heritage. Nice to have one passed down through the family.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

potz said:


> The winding crown signature points towards Revue Thommen rather than Vertex, the connection being that Buser, Phenix, Revue Thommen and Vulcain got together to found the MSR-Group and MSR used to supply ebauches to RT in the 60's. For example the RT GT 44 is really the MSR T43/T44.
> 
> Vertex I only know of in connection with WWW watches for the British forces.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris...that's very helpful. :thumbsup:

I did find that MSR = Manufactures dÂ´Horlogerie Suisse Reunies


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Paul what a lovley story backed up by a truly wonderful piece of watch history, just need to make sure the kids remember that one from the others


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Goodness! 

I've just found a portrait of my grandfather on the Imperial War Museum Collections web site!

Not sure if this link will work but you can try it here.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A great connection & a lovely watch Paul, one to be handed down in the future methinks


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

My Great Grandfather was presented with a Vertex Revue 9ct watch on gold bracelet in 1964.

He was given the freedom of the Borough of Burnley. I thnk he was about 80 at the time.

My Dad now has the watch so I don't know what movement it has. Last time I saw it, it was in Mint condition.

He passed away in 1965, so I never met him


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a very nice piece, Paul!

I would have thought John Brown Boilers would have originally been part of John Brown's at Clydebank around the mid sixties. They built the "Queens" passenger liners of course, and numerous HM ships on the Clyde before the disastrous sixties/seventies recession in Clyde Shipbuilding, with all the mergers and Guv'mint mishandling of the situation and orders, the yard closed down after the "work-in" organised by Jimmy Reid (local political figure, Communist leanings)

Nice to have, great provenance as they say!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

seiko6139 said:


> My Great Grandfather was presented with a Vertex Revue 9ct watch on gold bracelet in 1964.
> 
> He was given the freedom of the Borough of Burnley. I thnk he was about 80 at the time.
> 
> ...


Any photos Ian? :huh:



mel said:


> I would have thought John Brown Boilers would have originally been part of John Brown's at Clydebank around the mid sixties.


I think they were Mel. I'm not sure if my grandfather started off with John Brown Boilers or Foster Wheeler...but by the time he retired in 1968, they were one-and-the-same.

I'm surprised no-one has commented on the case origins. Did we once have a thriving watch case manufacturing business? Was "V.W. Ltd" and English case maker? It wasn't unusual for watch manufacturers to employ specialist case makers --- Hamilton did it for years and never made their own wrist watch cases, instead using Star, S&W and a few others.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

potz said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised no-one has commented on the case origins. Did we once have a thriving watch case manufacturing business? Was "V.W. Ltd" and English case maker? It wasn't unusual for watch manufacturers to employ specialist case makers --- Hamilton did it for years and never made their own wrist watch cases, instead using Star, S&W and a few others.
> ...


Didn't Dennison make watch cases for Omega at some stage? 50's?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Dennison made solid gold watch cases for a number of makers, including Omega - I guess that at the time it was better economically to have the expensive cases made in Britain and then the movements put into them in the UK to avoid import taxes on the gold.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great thraed Paul and lovely storey. It looks very well made and the case has a really nice profile too. We'll looks if you going to have to make a trip to see the painting at some point.

I might be wrong but i thing PG has a Vertex in his collection?

Cheers S


----------

